# Urgent Care West Maui?



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello all,

My 8-year-old has developed a croupy cough, and our doctor in CA says that he cannot prescribe anything out of state.  Anyone have experience with the Doctors on Call at the Hyatt, or the Maui Medical Group in Lahaina?  Both open at 8am, so I haven't had a chance to call yet.  There is also a Kaiser, I think, but we don't have Kaiser insurance.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't help with Lahaina, but we've used a couple of the urgent care centers in Kihei.  In fact there was a time when at least one family member went each time we visited and we even had charts there.    We've also gone to urgent care centers on the Big Island.  Every place we've gone has been great.  I'd just go with whatever is closest.  And be sure to submit your receipt (if they don't take your insurance) to your insurance company when you get home.  It's possible at least a portion may be covered.

Hope your son feels better soon.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 7, 2010)

We've gone to urgent care on Kauai, and they were great. Your insurance should cover at least some or possibly all of it because you are traveling in another state, so getting to a specific doctor/plan isn't always possible.


----------



## california-bighorn (Apr 7, 2010)

Used the Kaiser in Lahaina a few years ago and was pleased with the service.  Call your insurance and check what providers they will reimburse.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2010)

*Thanks for tips!*

We went to the Doctors on Call in the Hyatt.  $200 later, we have meds and my son is coughing less and feeling a lot better.  To celebrate, I spent $200 at Safeway, mostly on alcohol  .  An expensive outing!


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so glad your son is feeling better! (and sounds like so are you, after your Safeway run ) THanks for letting us know how it went - I've been thinking about you today


----------



## readyalready (Apr 8, 2010)

A lady at the pool had a child with an ear infection and was saying they really liked the new Urgent Care in the shopping center with Lahaina Farms, Walgreens, Outback, etc.  She said they ended up at one every year and liked that it was all brand new, liked the people who helped them.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 9, 2010)

Denise L said:


> We went to the Doctors on Call in the Hyatt.  $200 later, we have meds and my son is coughing less and feeling a lot better.  To celebrate, I spent $200 at Safeway, mostly on alcohol  .  An expensive outing!



Thank goodness for the Hyatt Doctors on call!

Try submitting your $200 bill to your insurance company when you get home.    We were successful getting Blue Cross CA to pay for the Maui visit.


----------



## wa.mama (Apr 9, 2010)

BTW, your doctor _could_ have prescribed something.  Whether he/she thought it was in your son's best interest is another subject, but Hawaii will take prescriptions called in from out of state physicians not licensed in Hawaii.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My 8-year-old has developed a croupy cough, and our doctor in CA says that he cannot prescribe anything out of state.  Anyone have experience with the Doctors on Call at the Hyatt, or the Maui Medical Group in Lahaina?  Both open at 8am, so I haven't had a chance to call yet.  There is also a Kaiser, I think, but we don't have Kaiser insurance.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



If there's a Walgreen's anywere close to you, ask your doctor to send the prescription to the nearst Walgreens in your hometown, then go the the Walgreens closest to where you're at now. In the past, the Walgreens at our vacation destination has been able to look up the prescription at our local Walgreens and fill the prescription. It's one of the advantages of usinng a large networked pharmacy.

We've done this ourselves in the past but, the last time was probably 5 years ago when my wife developed and abcess in one of her teeth. We didn't want to go to a dentist we didn't know so we called back home to our local dentist and got the same story, he couldn't prescripe in Las Vegas. We told them to send the prescription to the Walgreen's close to our home, then went to the Walgreen's on the south end of the strip and had them fill the prescription.

EDIT: Of course I answered this question AFTER I see you've taken care of the issue. It's still something to keep in mind when you travel.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

I am not sure if the doctor's office at home just didn't want to deal with it, or what.  In any case, the prednisone that my son is taking is still not working that well.  We used oraped at home, but they didn't have that at the local Longs/CVS.  This is the same prescription that we had at home via a Longs/CVS too.

I've called the Doctors on Call today and left a message that my son is still croup-y.  We have finished the prescription for prednisone and have used the inhaler/Xopenex when he gets wheezy and cannot breathe well.  

Looks like today will be a mellow day.  He is not feeling up to much activity, which makes sense.  Beautiful weather.  Maybe we will go shopping at the nearby Whaler's Village.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 10, 2010)

*Doctors on call*

We used D on C while in Maui in March...they were very helpful..and BC/BS picked up the tab, just $20 co-pay..we got the statement from the insurance company today.

Sorry I did not see your post, I would have sent you there.  We also got bad colds in the last week...hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Something I learned, almost the hard way, a couple of years ago, is that not only should you bring your medical insurance card with you on vacation, but also the card for your pharmacy coverage.  We needed a prescription for dd and luckily dh had his card with him so the prescription was covered, except for the co-pay.  With no card it would have been a whole lot more.


----------

